# Repairing drywall after vinal wallpaper is removed



## Board'em (Oct 11, 2010)

A painter friend of mine wants me to plaster over existing drywall, after he has removed the vinal wallpaper, to put new wallpaper. The finish paper of the drywall has come off with the wallpaper, exposing the brown paper underneath. The whole wall needs a coat of mud. This wil be a large project in an occupied condminium. Cleanliness/dust will be an issue.
Any thoughts, processes, or materials you can think of?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

It's too bad he already pulled the wallpaper off, we usually just coat it with an oil based primer, remove the blisters and then spot prime those areas.

People here use different techniques, but personally I like to wet the torn paper and then sand it so all the loose stuff comes off before I prime it with an oil base to keep the water from blistering the paper further. Then you can gently scrape any fuzz off, and coat the wall. We use hot mud with superbond (as an added measure of stickability) for the first coat. I just did this the other day actually. Then when the hot mud has just gotten hard I carry a sponge and a trowel and work the mud smooth so I don't have to sand it. Top it with topping, and when that has dried, scrape lap marks, bubbles, etc, and tight skim with topping. Sanding will be minimal if non-existent.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

I use Kilz oil based primer to keep exposed brown paper from bubbling, but any time I'm skimmed crappy old drywall, by the end I've wished I just replaced it.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

A product I believe is called Guardz by Zinseers is rolled over the whole area preventing 98% of blisters,We then apply a bonder and one coat of Diamond finish plaster { if you cant plaster] you need to skim about 3 coats ,first 2 will bubble [we all know that from paint experience] maybe even 4 coats, and sand with a PC and 220 paper!!!!!


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

I do commercial jobs like this all the time.....here is how I do it...but some do it different...what works for me scenario

get what loose paper off you can with an idiot stick and 100g paper...roll on guardz as John said or go to sherwin williams and get drywall conditioner...same stuff

I usually roll one coat really wet...roll it good to get the paper to lay down..come in after it is dry or if tacky and you see paper lifting, hit it again with a thinner coat...1 coat of AP mud rolled on with 1/2" nap cover and wiped with magic trowel or rubber knife...sand lightly if laps are present with your flavor of paper....then roll again and wipe with 10 or 12" knife and pull it tight......like nuns box tight....this will eliminate bubbles 80A% of the time...the 2nd coat of guardz will as well

either way you go, it is going to be labor extensive...but this process I have found to work the best...for me...you may need 3 coats or run through with 20/45min first and "patch" up spots before the first mud coat roll


----------



## Board'em (Oct 11, 2010)

What is "hot mud"? Is that a fast setting compound, like a sheetrock 90? 

"1 coat of AP mud rolled on with 1/2" nap cover and wiped with magic trowel or rubber knife"

Can you please elaberate a little more, our Canadian terminolagies are slightly different.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

Board'em said:


> What is "hot mud"? Is that a fast setting compound, like a sheetrock 90?
> 
> "1 coat of AP mud rolled on with 1/2" nap cover and wiped with magic trowel or rubber knife"
> 
> Can you please elaberate a little more, our Canadian terminolagies are slightly different.


1/2" nap roller cover for a paint roller......roll the mud on the wall and wipe it down with one of these knives...also known as squeegee

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Knockdown-Drywall-Texture-Tools

texmaster calls there's magic trowel...I use it and also use the werner version...the werner handle allows you to screw a pole (broom handle thread) to where you can wipe knockdown ceilings off floor....there are several versions of these.....pick your poison so to speak...the 2 I have used, werner and texmaster, the texmaster with the red blade is stiffer..than the werner with grey or black blade..for wall applications, I prefer the stiffer blade

if and/or when you try the rubber knife, it may not be self explanatory therefor I will tell you to take the plastic protector cover off the rubber blade...don't leave it in sun with or without the cover on it..after use, put protector back on....this makes the blade stay true/flat..if you don't, you will regret it later


----------



## Board'em (Oct 11, 2010)

I have never seen these tools. Do you use these for regular skimming too? I start the job on Tuesday, I will let you know how it goes.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mr. Mud Man (Oct 9, 2009)

I actually started a job like that today. 

 I use guardz to lay down the paper, then usg bonder then base and finish. I cut any bubbles I find out of the base and touch them up before the finish. The finish coat tends to set up weird over walls like that but if you work with it you can pull it out ok. I like to add a little bit of accelerator in the finish so I don’t have to wait on it forever. (Remember to add the accelerator after you mix your mud, not in the water like retarder) This seems to work for me and since you don't have to skim, wait to dry, skim again, sand, touch up, wait to dry, sand again you can be done a lot faster. (If it sets up strange you can always touch it up with drywall mud. )

Plaster on. :thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Board'em said:


> What is "hot mud"? Is that a fast setting compound, like a sheetrock 90?


Yessir, that is correct. Here we use Hamilton Smooth Set(although lately the quality has been lousy with lumps in the mix and glue blobules in some bags).


----------



## Board'em (Oct 11, 2010)

Wanted to thank you guys for your help. That roller trick worked great! It took a bit to get the right consistancy, but we got it eventually. I used a concrette finishing trowel, with the round corners. It worked great. Didnt leave lines, just a small ripple I can sand out. Still can't find a squeege. I'll have to order one from the states.

Thanks Again

Keep your stick on the ice!!


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Board,em---sorry about the Kessel thing----Go Bruins


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Board,em---sorry about the Kessel thing----Go Bruins


life is not fair dsjohn,not fair at all,leafs losing again so far to night,and guess who hasn't scored in a while...kessel:furious:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

:thumbup:


2buckcanuck said:


> life is not fair dsjohn,not fair at all,leafs losing again so far to night,and guess who hasn't scored in a while...kessel:furious:


Bruins win again


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

leafs lose again.....in a shoot out
might half to become a bruins fan:jester:


----------

